# Home remedys



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Anybody know any good remedys especially herbal ones? Im trying to make a medical guide for my friends and my bug out bags. Kt woulb be useful to know helpful plants in the wild, dont u agree???


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

These should get you started.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/mommy-magics-collected-recipes-7780/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

This needs to wait till morning ... whoa ... it is morning, alright this needs to wait for later ...


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Just print out the Basic Herbal Course at the top of this forum and you are good to go. That is what it is there for.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool thnx guys


----------

